# Does anyone remember the old Apple ad where they used Bach's two part inventions?



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

This has been driving me crazy for awhile.....I remember an old Apple computer ad where they played Bach's two-part inventions for piano during the commercial. It was a really beautiful, inspiring commercial and I remember details about it to this day. It was one of the earliest MAC's that could do many things... But I can't locate it anywhere; not on YouTube, no references to it no matter where I look....does anyone remember this too? Any ideas where I could maybe find that old commercial?

Thanks!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

2001 "iTunes + iMac 2" Commercial

from the all-knowing wiki.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Hi, I found the commercial, and it is actually for the Commodore Vic20..... That's why I wasn't finding it all this time.....

It was a really memorable commercial, and it's here: http://zimmers.net/commie/ads.html

It was actually a series of clever commercials comparing the VIC20 to Atari game machines, and pointing out the the VIC20 was a "real computer," and the advantages of owning one. Brilliant marketing; it's telling that I still remember it to this day, though I did confuse it with Apple. The commercials are GREAT to watch.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

well, glad you found it.


----------

